# Ipod Classic



## roalex (Mar 21, 2004)

This is my question:


I manage a restaurant that has 6 small rooms and in each room it has a speaker and right now I play the music through and old cd player that holds up to 100 discs no the question is can I use an Ipod instead of this player?

let me tell you also that the player has a botton so I can control the volume of the music per room just in case if some private parties do not like the music so loud is Ipod recommendable or what else would be my option?

thank you


----------



## shoemakerluis (Aug 2, 2008)

this fully depends on what the setup is like between the player and the speakers.

you mentioned the cd player has individual controls for different channels built in? if this is the case, it has some sort of a build in channel mixer which you would need to replace with something if you get rid of the player.

easier option would be to check, if the player has any sort of audio-in plugin. even some older stereo setups have some sort of an aux-in/microphone plug, into which you could hook up an ipod and play it through the current player. that way you dont have to worry about getting a new mixer.


----------



## Braydenmartindal (Aug 3, 2008)

Well If you want to controll the volume of different rooms stick with what you have because an iPod has only one volume control for everything connected to it I recomend some sort of program on a computer with an attatched hard drive would be cool becuase you can get the most out of your music systems though in a restaurent (no disrespect just mentioning) peoples main concern is eating  but if you dont care about controlling the volume of individual rooms I suggest a Apple TV


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Apple TV for music? That seems like over-kill. Either a sound system with an iPod dock or one of the many accessories to connect an iPod to a stereo would work and be much simpler and cheaper.


----------



## Braydenmartindal (Aug 3, 2008)

Well the apple tv has built in Airport so wirelessly gets music from a server or computer desktop laptop etc iPod on the other hand has to have iTunes and use battery power and Apple tv You get a bit more for your money and has a built in HD while iPods depening on model have different sizes and cost even more than apple tv for the equivilant Apples Reps told me when i was last in the Apple store if im not planning on bring it all ver the place you get a much better unit when you buy apple tv and cheaper if you get an equivilant ipod


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can connect an iPod directly to a sound system. No computer required.


----------



## Braydenmartindal (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah but iPods dont come with preloaded music therefor you need a computer to put sound on then buy a 60$ ac charger because they charge from the usb of a computer so yes a computer is required


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Good grief. Yes, you need a computer to load the music to the iPod, but you certainly do not need one to play it back.


----------



## Braydenmartindal (Aug 3, 2008)

But You dont need a computer to play music back from a Apple TV Either but instead of connecting it you can consistantly have your entire music library transfered to your Apple TV


----------



## Braydenmartindal (Aug 3, 2008)

thomasz said:


> That's great if you have a new ipod.


You dont Need an iPod just music as you would need music for an iPod Have you confirmed this site isnt a scam to steal your money ? I have ran into alot that seem alot like this one


----------



## shoemakerluis (Aug 2, 2008)

Braydenmartindal said:


> Yeah but iPods dont come with preloaded music therefor you need a computer to put sound on then buy a 60$ ac charger because they charge from the usb of a computer so yes a computer is required


everything after your first answer is just highly confusing and in no way contributing to the original question. perhaps its worth assuming the guy has a computer and knows how an ipod works if he is considering using one.


----------



## Braydenmartindal (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes even if he does have a computer and knows how to use iPods last about 3-4 hours while playing back , dont tell me otherwise because I tryed it on my own I just bought last week and if he is useing it for a Restuarent after 3-4 hours or so Youl have to go put it in a charger and iPods DO NOT play back while plugged in unless you plug your computer into the speaker system Or ofcourse you could allways buy like 4 iPods so they last all day  and quickly change them around before anyone notices the sound is off best bet would be plug in a computer or somthing that will charger and play back at the SAME time unlike iPods and agin dont even bother telling me yes they charge and play at the saem time or Il takje a video of me showing you it cant


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Most iPod speaker docks charge the iPod while playing.


----------



## Braydenmartindal (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes SOME not most or all out of most I have used anyways ,
but he doesnt want to connect to a sound dock he wants to connect somthing to his restaurents spekers not a small ipod dock much easier to get Apple TV and use the tv feature for himself or w/e and use the sound output for his restaurent or even esaier just a basic computer filled with music playing all day which can be cheaper than a up to 300+ dollar iPod Classic and does even more And again don't tell me you cant get a computer for less than an iPod because i have bought computers for less than 100$ P4 100Gb HDD 512 RAm windows xp 200$ less than most iPods ,
My point is an iPod is out of the way you have to put more work into makeing/buying some sort of ipod dock and charger that plays music and charges at the same time , In other words more money more work for somthing smaller ? Why INSIST on iPod why not a small PC ? or a Apple TV Or maybe even a Stereo with a built in hard drive ? I dont care if you guys think that somthing else is somwhat better or wores its my opinioun so deal with it


----------



## dan_mccartney (Dec 27, 2007)

IMO, I would just go with the ipod and a dock. yes you may pay more for the iPod and dock than you would an AppleTV. But with what you are doing I think it would just be easier and more out of the way.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

One of the respondents here is killing me with his spelling, grammar and general animosity and I've quite lost track of the actual topic 

For the restauranteur, just get speakers with onboard volume controls and you won't have to concern yourself with the music source's master volume.


----------



## Braydenmartindal (Aug 3, 2008)

Well incase Im confuseing anyone I just reccomend a computer with a large HD and a prgram to controll how it all sounds and works I have that for my Realtek HD Audio chipset


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Rivera42 said:


> One of the respondents here is killing me with his spelling, grammar and general animosity and I've quite lost track of the actual topic
> 
> For the restauranteur, just get speakers with onboard volume controls and you won't have to concern yourself with the music source's master volume.


Thank you Rivera - I wandered into this thread an could not believe the tenor of the responses - not very helpful to "yell" at one another - the OP asked a question, please, give your opinion and be done with it.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Braydenmartindal said:


> Well, in case I'm confusing anyone, I just recommend a computer with a large HD and a program to control how it all sounds and works...


With all due respect, big guy, that's what most people use already. The OP was looking for something a little bit more specialized.


----------

